# Best place to buy wood from?



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi guys, im looking to get some board for making vivs with, any idea where the best/cheapest place is?

It will obviously need to be contiboard/melamine covered board etc and preferably be a place where they can cut it to size for me as it is BIG pieces!

Thanks!


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

B&Q.?? They're bout the only people I can think of that cut to size........or have u tried ur local yellow pages for builders/wood merchants??


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Cheers hun, obviously ive thought of B&Q but everyone says their very expensive! im happy to pay it if they cut to size mind.. lol :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

contiboard isn't really expensive from B&Q and they do cut it, although it's not a precision saw so try and account for there being a 3 - 5mm loss on the end.. no problem if you're going to have left overs but if you're going to use the entire sheet you'll be a tad short one the last cut.


----------



## Gzus30 (Jun 30, 2008)

This guy selling in a post... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/268444-10-sheets-mdf-8x4-boards.html


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> contiboard isn't really expensive from B&Q and they do cut it, although it's not a precision saw so try and account for there being a 3 - 5mm loss on the end.. no problem if you're going to have left overs but if you're going to use the entire sheet you'll be a tad short one the last cut.


Cheers hun thats very nice to know! B&Q it is then! :2thumb: ill have to keep a close eye on my measurements lol!



Gzus30 said:


> This guy selling in a post... http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-classifieds/268444-10-sheets-mdf-8x4-boards.html


Cheers hun but its the wrong kinda board (would rot like hell and/or require lots of sealing) plus thats an absolute mission and would cost more in fuel than the wood would cost locally :lol2: kind of you though :notworthy:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Meko said:


> contiboard isn't really expensive from B&Q and they do cut it, *although it's not a precision saw so try and account for there being a 3 - 5mm loss on the end..* no problem if you're going to have left overs but if you're going to use the entire sheet you'll be a tad short one the last cut.


definatly remember that bit as me and my mum didnt and didn think it would be much difference when building my tort table but one of the side pieces wasnt as high as the rest .. but i wasnt that bothered and its at the back so cant tell but it is important if you want it precise 

think b&q is 1st 4 cuts free than after its 50p a cut or something liek that .. also i didnt find it all that expensive and comes in loads of colours and good quality


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

If there's a homebase closer they do it there aswell. They do at my local anyway.


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you have a Wickes near you? Search for "building supplies" and your postcode on Google maps, normally cheaper than B&Q i.e. will cut for free if you buy enough.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Speeple said:


> Do you have a Wickes near you? Search for "building supplies" and your postcode on Google maps, normally cheaper than B&Q i.e. will cut for free if you buy enough.



well i live in manchester city centre so i assume theres one near here somewhere! thanks ill look into that :2thumb:

EDIT - unfortunately wickes only do 15mm thick board, ill be using 6mm thick glass so i need 6mm viv runners which fit best on 18mm thick wood, so its still B&Q for me! thanks for the suggestion though!!! xxx


----------



## htd100 (Feb 26, 2006)

Could try buildbase, they cut to any size, not just the 60cm wide suff in the big stores and the prices are better.It isent coated in melamine but you could coat it yourself a number of different ways.

I got a load of seconds with minute cosmetic deffects realy cheap from homebase but it was proberly a one off.


----------

